# New Video - Hawg'd



## DownWindOutdoors (Oct 6, 2010)

We have been struggling since the start of the hunting season on October 1st. We blamed it on the warm weather, so the first morning the temperatures fell into the 40's we instantly had action and were able to put one in the dirt.


----------

